# Fantapronostici 2015 - Turno 5



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Marzo 2015)

Quinto turno del gioco dei Fantapronostici 2015. Mi scuso con tutti i partecipanti per non essere riuscito a programmare il turno la scorsa settimana ma ho avuto il PC guasto e tutt'ora mi sta dando qualche problema e per questo, per evitare altri intoppi, ho deciso gia oggi di postare il topic. Al piu presto postero' anche la classifica generale aggiornata, dato che essendo solo a gestire il tutto e avendo a disposizione non molto tempo, in questo periodo non sono riuscito a fare. Ecco di seguito le partite da pronosticare:


Roma - Sampdoria
Palermo - Juventus
Torino - Lazio
Fiorentina - Milan

Burnley - Manchester City
Chelsea - Southampton
Manchester United - Tottenham

Eibar - Barcellona
Real Madrid - Levante

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg

Bordeaux - PSG
Marsiglia - Lione




[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] [MENTION=1185]aleslash[/MENTION]  [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION]  [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION]  [MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1445]diavolo[/MENTION]  [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION]  [MENTION=1567]mr.wolf[/MENTION]  [MENTION=277]Milo[/MENTION] [MENTION=138]Liuke[/MENTION]


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 2-1
Palermo - Juventus 0-3
Torino - Lazio 1-3
Fiorentina - Milan 2-0

Burnley - Manchester City 0-2
Chelsea - Southampton 2-0
Manchester United - Tottenham 2-1

Eibar - Barcellona 0-3
Real Madrid - Levante 4-0

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 2-0
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 2-0

Bordeaux - PSG 0-1
Marsiglia - Lione 1-1


----------



## Milo (12 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 0-1
Palermo - Juventus 0-1
Torino - Lazio 0-1
Fiorentina - Milan 1-1

Burnley - Manchester City 0-2
Chelsea - Southampton 1-0
Manchester United - Tottenham 0-1

Eibar - Barcellona 0-4
Real Madrid - Levante 5-1

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 1-3
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 1-0
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 3-0

Bordeaux - PSG 0-0
Marsiglia - Lione 0-1


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 1-0
Palermo - Juventus 1-1
Torino - Lazio 1-2
Fiorentina - Milan 2-0

Burnley - Manchester City 0-2
Chelsea - Southampton 2-0
Manchester United - Tottenham 1-1

Eibar - Barcellona 0-3
Real Madrid - Levante 3-0

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 0-4
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 3-1
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 3-0

Bordeaux - PSG 0-2
Marsiglia - Lione 1-1


----------



## diavolo (12 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 2-1
Palermo - Juventus 1-1
Torino - Lazio 1-2
Fiorentina - Milan 3-1

Burnley - Manchester City 0-3
Chelsea - Southampton 2-0
Manchester United - Tottenham 1-2

Eibar - Barcellona 1-4
Real Madrid - Levante 5-0

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 2-1
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 3-1

Bordeaux - PSG 1-3
Marsiglia - Lione 1-1


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 1-2
Palermo - Juventus 1-1
Torino - Lazio 1-2
Fiorentina - Milan 3-1

Burnley - Manchester City 0-2
Chelsea - Southampton 0-1
Manchester United - Tottenham 2-2

Eibar - Barcellona 0-3
Real Madrid - Levante 4-0

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 1-3
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 2-1
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 3-0

Bordeaux - PSG 1-1
Marsiglia - Lione 2-1


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 2-1
Palermo - Juventus 1-1
Torino - Lazio 0-2
Fiorentina - Milan 4-0

Burnley - Manchester City 1-3
Chelsea - Southampton 2-0
Manchester United - Tottenham 2-2

Eibar - Barcellona 0-3
Real Madrid - Levante 4-1

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 0-1
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 2-0
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 2-0

Bordeaux - PSG 2-1
Marsiglia - Lione 1-0


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 2-1
Palermo - Juventus 1-1
Torino - Lazio 0-1
Fiorentina - Milan 2-2

Burnley - Manchester City 0-2
Chelsea - Southampton 1-0
Manchester United - Tottenham 2-1

Eibar - Barcellona 1-4
Real Madrid - Levante 3-1

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 1-3
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 1-0
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 2-0

Bordeaux - PSG 1-2
Marsiglia - Lione 0-0


----------



## Liuke (14 Marzo 2015)

Roma - Sampdoria 2-1
Palermo - Juventus 0-2
Torino - Lazio 1-2
Fiorentina - Milan 3-1

Burnley - Manchester City 0-3
Chelsea - Southampton 2-0
Manchester United - Tottenham 2-1

Eibar - Barcellona 0-4
Real Madrid - Levante 4-1

Werder Brema - Bayern Monaco 0-3
Borussia Dortmund - Colonia 2-0
Wolfsburg - SC Freiburg 3-1

Bordeaux - PSG 1-2
Marsiglia - Lione 1-1


----------

